# Anyone know what this is?



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Have a fair amount of of it and ortho CCO doesn't seem to be doing anything to it.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Sure looks like mouse ear / chickweed to me, hence the Ortho CCO ought to kill it.
Of course, this presumes the spray made good contact.
The little hairs on the leaves can interfere with droplet adhesion & spreading. Does the label call for it to be mixed with any spray adjuvant, and if so what did you use?
How long ago was it applied?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

And what are your temps? You might need to use an ester form if it is too cold.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Used CCO twice.

First time 3/3 with hose end sprayer, concentrate and some surfactant mixed in. Second time 3/20 was with the pre made sprayer. Some stuff seems to be dying but no those.

Temps are anywhere 40-70s depending on the day/night.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It can take 2 weeks when the weather is good.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks, starting to see it die off finally.


----------

